# Stripped breach plug



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Swamphound said:


> I have seen a couple of guys say that the best thing to do is leave the plug out, but I see that as the best way to loose my plug. I have always greased my plug and never had a problem.
> Feel bad for you, nothing worse than not having your equipment when you are wanting to use it.


Yep my breech plug is only in my gun if it is out of my safe going hunting or to the range. Other than that it is out of the breech on the shelf in my safe.

J-


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

What's the outcome??


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

If one is worried about loosing the breech plug you could lube it & put it in place loosely during the off season. I like mine out so I can run a lightly oiled patch down from time to time. Everything is dried out before the next loading.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

foxfire69 said:


> What's the outcome??


I got a very generous offer from a guy on here that shot for Knight for many years and is tool and die as well.

I just haven't had the time to bring it by his place yet but from talking to him if he can't fix it it'll be in a scrap heap somewhere. 

Much obliged for all the advice.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Once you get the plug out the bore may be in rough shape. If you trend toward scrap the workable parts are worth something,trigger,stock,ramrod, & other stuff. I don't think it's all that easy to find a barrel only for a good price for that gun. Just an idea.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

The Dog, tools and guns are 3 things in life that never get loaned out
Everything else you can have...

Kelly,
If it comes down to it I have a new breech plug I can send ya so you'll be able to make the opener.
just lmk


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Kroil is amazing stuff,give it a try. If you cant find it call me I have some. May have to heat it also, as some have stated allready.

Good luck bro,guess you learned who not to loan to again.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

My bro had a stuck breech plug on his TC muzzy one year. He tried everything to get it out. Then he contacted TC and was able to send it back to them for repair. Then they didn't even charge him for it. He only had to pay for shipping and insurance to get it there. Just a thought if it really goes south. I kind of doubt it though. Sounds like you have someboday that will git-r-done!


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

As stated any quality brand automotive spark plug or O2 sensor Hi-temp anti-seize thread compound always goes on the breech plug threads. Just be careful not to get any on the face of the plug, you do not want it in your chamber.

An FINGER SNUG is plenty !! Snug - not tight! 20 INCH - LBS of torque is plenty.


----------



## shortbox11 (Oct 12, 2003)

kelly if you run into a bind , i gotta spare 50 sitting in the case ,,, just need to mount a scope and yer good to go...good and accurate too...


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

shortbox11 said:


> kelly if you run into a bind , i gotta spare 50 sitting in the case ,,, just need to mount a scope and yer good to go...good and accurate too...


Now that Sir,is what this M-S family is all about!! Kudos my friend!! If I lived closer I'd offer one of my Hawkins or my 58 caliber!  

Edit: Caliper?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Quack Addict said:


> I'm not familiar with your rifle's layout, but can you get Vise Grips FIRMLY and directly on the plug? Maybe tap the Vise Grips lightly with a hammer or mallet to break the stuck plug free?


Just be careful when tapping the vise grips.....you could miss and hit the safety and add another problem to the mix........don't ask how I know this I just do!:lol: I wonder if this is why my dad always took the tools and hammers away and said "let me do that"


----------



## motorcitykid (Oct 8, 2009)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Just be careful when tapping the vise grips.....you could miss and hit the safety and add another problem to the mix........don't ask how I know this I just do!:lol: I wonder if this is why my dad always took the tools and hammers away and said "let me do that"


I finally found my long lost brother! We gotta have the same Dad because mine said the same thing, sometimes he ended it with "you are making me nervous watching you".


----------

